# Predator 212cc engines on sale now



## wick246 (Feb 5, 2013)

Predator 212cc engines are on sale now at Harbor Freight - $99.00 vs the normal $119.00. I could not find SKU 60363 in stock at the two stores I stopped at so I ordered it through their website. Hope I get the right one when it arrives. Going to install it on an Ariens 932004 pto shaft and all.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

will they accept the 20% coupon when on sale?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

nope


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Bought one today for a repower project. Also got one of those headlamps for $2, since I used a coupon to get a free blue tarp. Got the Hemi version.


----------



## b00t (Oct 2, 2015)

bought a similar Rato brand 212cc from Canadian Tire locally for same price $99 CDN


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

b00t said:


> bought a similar Rato brand 212cc from Canadian Tire locally for same price $99 CDN


do you have the skew # for that one ?


----------



## b00t (Oct 2, 2015)

https://m.canadiantire.ca/#/product...false&selectedProductCode=0607559P&quantity=1


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*Rato brand!!!*



b00t said:


> bought a similar Rato brand 212cc from Canadian Tire locally for same price $99 CDN


How funny is that???


----------



## wick246 (Feb 5, 2013)

Engine arrived today and is the Hemi! For some reason when you call the local stores they have a hard time telling you which SKU# they actually have in stock. But ordering on line seems to work fine.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

Back on sale through 12/17/2017 for $99 bucks. Reg $119 and no, you cant use the 20% coupons.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Harbor Freight Tools Coupon Database - Free coupons, 25 percent off coupons, toolbox coupons - 6.5 HP (212 CC) OHV HORIZONTAL SHAFT GAS ENGINES


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

I tried to order it online just now and it wouldn't accept that code.
"The item is excluded from certain coupon offers. Please check the coupon for details."

I can see the coupon though, it looks like it should work?


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

6.5HP kohler on sale for canadian

Kohler 6.5HP Horizontal Engine | Canadian Tire


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so is the motor with the 60363 sku the hemi motor


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so is the motor with the 60363 sku the hemi motor


Yes. It has a gray dome-shaped cast valve cover instead of the silver stamped cup-shaped valve cover on the other SKU. 

Either one should work fine, though.


----------



## mikeythemars (Jan 29, 2019)

None of the links in the "Harbor Freight Discount Coupon Database" are working. And if I go to the Harbor Freight website and search for "Predator 212 Engine" what comes back is a listing stating that item is for sale at $125.


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

mikeythemars said:


> None of the links in the "Harbor Freight Discount Coupon Database" are working. And if I go to the Harbor Freight website and search for "Predator 212 Engine" what comes back is a listing stating that item is for sale at $125.


I see the same price $124.99. The coupon will not work, so I guess that's the price. I saw it a few weeks ago at $99.99.:sad2:


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

mikeythemars said:


> None of the links in the "Harbor Freight Discount Coupon Database" are working. And if I go to the Harbor Freight website and search for "Predator 212 Engine" what comes back is a listing stating that item is for sale at $125.



From their mailed flier, this just worked for $99.99, 11409227, good to 11/30/19


----------



## mikeythemars (Jan 29, 2019)

wick246 said:


> Predator 212cc engines are on sale now at Harbor Freight - $99.00 vs the normal $119.00. I could not find SKU 60363 in stock at the two stores I stopped at so I ordered it through their website. Hope I get the right one when it arrives. Going to install it on an Ariens 932004 pto shaft and all.


This engine is no longer being discounted by Harbor Freight,and is now listed at $125 on their website.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

mikeythemars said:


> This engine is no longer being discounted by Harbor Freight,and is now listed at $125 on their website.


There is a current coupon code for $99.99, coupon code 11409227, good to 11/30/19. Online put the engine in the shopping cart, go to checkout and fill in the coupon code box, click apply and the price will be $99.99, or go to the store and give the cashier the coupon code 11409227.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
even at $125 these engines are a steal

Ive got the 60363 hemi in a snowblower and the non-hemi in a mini bike

The hemi version starts easier when cold and just seems to be the better engine. 

I believe it is made by Loncin (same as Toro's and others) and the non is made by Lifan, so that might have something to do with it. 



.


----------



## mikeythemars (Jan 29, 2019)

I got the $99 price by registering on the Harbor Freight website, which sent me an email containing a massive number of coupons. After scrolling about 3/4 of the way through it, I finally had the "Viola" moment of finding the Predator 212 for $99 one, which I was able to use at my local Harbor Freight.

Interestingly, what I found doing my swap was that elements of doing it that I thought would be difficult weren't, while others I assumed would be easy turned out to more involved than expected.

In the former group, after seeing how to videos on the swap on youtube, I was concerned about the fact most of them implied one of the real PITA steps was going to be getting the drive pulley off the shaft of the old Tecumseh. Almost all featured the person using an acetylene torch to heat up the pulley before using the proverbial massive shaft pulling tool. When I got to the step of getting the pulley off, it took me all of five minutes with a heat gun and rubber mallet to free the drive pulley from the Tecumseh.

The other phase I thought would be difficult but which wasn't was re-positioning the chute crank. Instead of fabricating a new shaft setup using universal joints, I simply moved the eye bolt near the handle end of the chute crank to a level just low enough so that the crank rod sat right underneath the air filter and muffler sections of the Predator. That fortunately left the end of the rod with the worm gear in a position where I was able to align the worm so that it had a direct right angle connection to the teeth on the bottom of the chute. I did that by using a standard metal mending plate (the type that's about 2.5 inches long with a hole at each end) and bending it slightly so the worm gear fixture bolted to one end of that plate could be lined up perfectly with the teeth on the bottom of the chute. That connection was secured by bolting the other end of the mending plate into the welded fixture the worm gear worm unit was originally attached to (pics attached).

As for the phases that were more difficult than expected, that was principally what I experienced when mounting the Predator. As most are likely aware, the mounting threaded studs on the top of Ariens tractor units were designed to accommodate the thin flanges on Tecumseh engines, and are too short to work on the thick cast flange on the Predator. So I had to bring in Mr. Dremel to remove the studs and then drill out openings directly where those bolts originally were. Then came the fun part or putting the blower up on risers, so I could lie under it and fish the bolts up through the drilled openings so my son could grab them as they rose out of the Predator flange openings and secure them with washers and bolts. Given the mass of components in the drive system, that process took quite a while, as I had continually maneuver my fingers into tight greasy places to get to the areas where the mounting holes were. As labor intensive as that process was, it was a better option than dismantling components in the drive system to make the maneuvering easier. Not only would that have taken a huge amount of time, but given the adage "_if it isn't broke, don't fix it_, " I had no interest in messing around with a drive system that has been working flawlessly as long as I've had this blower. 

Once done with that, before putting the bottom panel back on the tractor unit, I used a bunch of newspaper and degreaser to thoroughly clean the friction wheels. That short, small step made a big difference later on when I fired up the Predator, where the snowblower literally jumped forward when I activated the transmission.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I've done an engine swap on my TruTest 3 times I think! I pulled off the stock tired B&S and put the honda gx200 (6.5hp version from my 3100 psi pressure washer) on it and took it off again when summer hit in ND. Moved to Co and put the Honda back on the blower when "winter" hit and decided I need the pressure washer operational too as "winter" consists of random snow storms interspersed with fall like weather that melts everything again! So I picked up the hemi predator for $99 and put that on the pressure washer and the Honda stayed on the blower. Seeing as I'm at 7,200 feet, the Honda is now about 5hp so I picked up a 1150 series (used to be 8hp and up here it's more like a 6.5hp anyway) B&S for under $200 and put that on two weeks ago so I'm well versed in getting greasy in the drivetrain!!


I put the bolts in from the top and nuts and washers on the bottom, I have many many extensions and can usually keep my hands safe out of the mess but I still manage to somehow pick some up even if I'm careful!


And mine has the chute crank way down low on the left and the only issue I had was that the only way to mount the remote throttle control had it reversed from normal. I used a label maker and printed new throttle control stickers to solve that though.






P.S. there's a seller on ebay who'll sell you a main jet adjusting screw for about $10 shipped for the predator. This way you can adjust the main jet without having to actually buy new jets and pull the float bowl off each time.


You have to search for waterlooboy2hp and message him as he doesn't openly list that item for certain reasons. He'll list it just for you and you purchase it or something like that. Anyway I picked up two of them a year or so ago for the Honda and Predator engines and they work great for adjusting the wide open throttle circuit.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

wick246 said:


> Predator 212cc engines are on sale now at Harbor Freight - $99.00 vs the normal $119.00. I could not find SKU 60363 in stock at the two stores I stopped at so I ordered it through their website. Hope I get the right one when it arrives. Going to install it on an Ariens 932004 pto shaft and all.


Isn't the 932 a twin PTO motor?...I think the 932 series is the weakest of the Ariens and the double PTO is a real issue with repowering. Changing the drive disc is a all day affair if you don't completely dismantle the transmission. Unless I'm confused about the model number ( a good possibility) I would find a nice 924 series to swap the Predator onto....JMHO.


----------

